# A couple of big cottonwoods coming down... with some Metallica



## Kottonwood (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally got a chance to edit this video, about ten minutes but worth it. 

[video=youtube;YCTq3ayUWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCTq3ayUWlg[/video]


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 9, 2011)

I enjoyed that...and not just the metallica either. Nice Job!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Aug 9, 2011)

PTC, very good job, looks like you got her down safetly....nice vid


----------



## Arborx (Aug 10, 2011)

*Orion*



PatriotTreeCO said:


> Finally got a chance to edit this video, about ten minutes but worth it.
> 
> [video=youtube;YCTq3ayUWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCTq3ayUWlg[/video]


 
Hell of a choice of a song, one of my all time favorites. Great video! Next time I wanna see some giant Redwoods & some Slayer. Thanks man...


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job!

Loved the lift up at 5:40 and 7:00


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad you guys like the vid. Making these videos is really fun and customers love seeing them on the website before you remove a big tree at their house. Because I am relatively new in the biz and obviously young I occasionally have customers ask for past jobs or references, I just point them to the website and show them the work we do. 

Arborx, I only wish we had redwoods, huge doug firs, or white pines here. The only big trees we get to play with are silver maples, siberian elm, and the glorious swamp tree... uhh I mean cottonwood.

Ozzy, I love that lifting technique, so much easier than trying to piece things out super tiny.


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 11, 2011)

Fine tree work in a tough spot, PTC. Are you packing your portys with ice or were the ropes just wet? What would the course of action have been if you detected a rotten interior?


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 11, 2011)

The ropes were just wet. I know the sky looked clear for most of that video but we were getting some weird mountain weather up there. A couple of flash storms came in and soaked us for a bit.

If we couldn't pull the tree then my plan was to attach a truck to sections and pull them hard as I cut it to jump them out from the house and into the field. There is actually a whole thread on it here discussing some options if you want to check it out. Another thing I may have done is get it down as far as I could with conventional rigging then pull the rest of it with a couple of trucks. I am just glad we were able to yank it over, saved us a big headache.

Here is link to the other thread if your interested. http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/175797.htm


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 12, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> If we couldn't pull the tree then my plan was to attach a truck to sections and pull them hard as I cut it to jump them out from the house and into the field. http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/175797.htm



You mean the Patented Semi-World-Famous-Ol' Rope Jump Cut? I am familiar with it from Rope's posts. Scares the #### out of me though. I'd have to go down and apprentice for a semester before I attempted it. Like TreemanDan's tenex molotov cocktails, you just can't teach that stuff. I am usually more concerned with heart rot when climbing and rigging trees than when felling them. In my experience a few solid inches of outer holding wood is usually sufficient. But in this instance it is good to be absolutely sure when felling. Was the Dutchman planned?


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 13, 2011)

*Real nice work BUT*

Real nice work but with the way you wear the hat, the glasses and the beard you look more like an 18D still.


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 13, 2011)

newsawtooth said:


> You mean the Patented Semi-World-Famous-Ol' Rope Jump Cut? I am familiar with it from Rope's posts. Scares the #### out of me though. I'd have to go down and apprentice for a semester before I attempted it. Like TreemanDan's tenex molotov cocktails, you just can't teach that stuff. I am usually more concerned with heart rot when climbing and rigging trees than when felling them. In my experience a few solid inches of outer holding wood is usually sufficient. But in this instance it is good to be absolutely sure when felling. Was the Dutchman planned?



I was thinking more along the lines of jerking them with a truck to get them to fly. 

I suppose I could have dropped a much smaller piece if the core was rotten. The reason I was so worried about it was because of the sideways lean, a lot of weight going sideways against the holding wood.

Dutchman?


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 13, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Real nice work but with the way you wear the hat, the glasses and the beard you look more like an 18D still.


 
Haha I guess some things never change..... though I was an 18C


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 13, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Haha I guess some things never change..... though I was an 18C


 
18C you should be usuing Det Cord not a chainsaw for take downs.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent video and good work in a small area! I hope you made lots of $$$ on that job.


----------



## rburg (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I hope you make some more.


----------



## jasonsykes (Aug 20, 2011)

Great video, nice editing, good sound quality, and great music choice!


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 21, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of jerking them with a truck to get them to fly.
> 
> I suppose I could have dropped a much smaller piece if the core was rotten. The reason I was so worried about it was because of the sideways lean, a lot of weight going sideways against the holding wood.
> 
> Dutchman?


 
Makes sense, PTC. Good work. A Dutchman is overlapping cuts in the face cut. They can be used to swing trees or affect the fall. I play around with them some with varying levels of success. Anyway, good video.

-Brent


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for the video, I hope you make some more. I like all the instruction given too.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 30, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Dutchman?


 
You better read up on a Dutchman. They can cause you a lot of grief if you don't know what one is.

Otherwise, great vid!


----------



## carolinaclimber (Sep 30, 2011)

*awesome vid*

Great video, it was well edited. I'm going to try to put one together soon, just waiting for the right job to take a video of. Cameraman did really well, alot of videos I see on youtube are just clips of the climber and just dont go in depth like yours.


----------



## Kottonwood (Oct 9, 2011)

Glad you guys like the video. I may make another soon, I have to go through the video and see if there cameraman was any good. The guy I used for this video left town.

I read up on a dutchman. I don't really see why I would ever use one. On the face cut on the tree here it was a very minor cut on the bottom cut because I cut out an extra two inch piece from the bottom. I probably should have cleaned that up.

-Keith


----------



## daddycoop (Oct 10, 2011)

very very nicely done


----------



## Loraxx (Oct 16, 2011)

Arborx said:


> Hell of a choice of a song, one of my all time favorites. Great video! Next time I wanna see some giant Redwoods & some Slayer. Thanks man...



ArborX,

hey David!

Good to see you on Arborist site!

I thought you only liked videos from Jerry B, Reg and Ace tree, good to see you comment well on someone elses, must have been the metallica that helped. 

Take care X,

Jeth B


----------



## Gcarr65 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Nice job*

those wires look close too. Hate those things!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 26, 2011)

don't know what climbers think about this but i'm totally impressed with the climbing, cutting, dropping, and the video production. learned a few things. did notice you being on the other side of the trunk from where the tops were being dropped. yeah, i know, "elementary my dear watson". you and your crew definitely earned your $$$ that day.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Nov 8, 2011)

*video*

Very well done,looks like you and the crew like work well as a team.Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 11, 2011)

*Hey Keith,*

When are you finishing up the next video? Or are you too busy with our little snow bust on the Front Strange? Also, how's the new bucket working? Cheers.

-Brent


----------



## Kottonwood (Nov 20, 2011)

newsawtooth said:


> When are you finishing up the next video? Or are you too busy with our little snow bust on the Front Strange? Also, how's the new bucket working? Cheers.
> 
> -Brent




Hey Brent,

Yeah that recent storm has me booked til Christmas. I haven't had a second to think of anything other than cutting trees and answering phone calls. We have been working weekends almost every week. It happened at a great time for me though, right when I had picked up some additional advertising and was starting a second crew. I have a bunch of narly removals lined up for this winter and I have even been bringing in a crane from time to time..... damn that makes things easy. The bucket truck has been working out great. It really has improved our efficiency.... though holy #### getting everyone their CDL's is a pain in the ass.

Do you do your own thing down in Denver or are you with a company? 

-Keith


----------



## NHlocal (Jan 10, 2012)

carolinaclimber said:


> Great video, it was well edited. I'm going to try to put one together soon, just waiting for the right job to take a video of. Cameraman did really well, alot of videos I see on youtube are just clips of the climber and just dont go in depth like yours.



::thumbsup:: PatriotTreeCO,
...Yeah, very well done. I just saw the video, nothing like a good challenge to bring out your best. 
Thanks for posting the video. :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:


----------

